

Firebase turns two today - jamest
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2014-04-12-firebase-turns-two.html

======
eldavido
You guys have been a huge inspiration to me. I love what you're doing, the
systematic approach taken to everything, the total focus on customer
happiness, the technical depth and quality of the platform...keep it up.

P.S. Funny to see my right leg in your launch video. ;)

------
prezjordan
One of the most interesting platforms today. I couldn't believe how easy it
was to plug into my application.

~~~
jamest
Thanks! Glad you had a good experience!

------
snarkyturtle
They've come a long way and deserve to be one of the major names in realtime
apps. Congrats!

------
silverlight
Congrats!

